# Job market for Civil Engineer.



## kvin27 (May 17, 2015)

Hi all,
I want to know, how's the job market for Civil Engineers in Australia and which place is good? I'm a Civil Structural Engineer by profession. 
Thanks.
Best Regards, 
Vinay Rao.


----------

